

Royalty Statements (writer says publishers underreporting ebook sales) - waterlesscloud
http://kriswrites.com/2011/04/20/the-business-rusch-royalty-statements-update/

======
waterlesscloud
This is a pretty serious claim, with dire consequences for the big publishers
if true.

There's also some mention of an opportunity in terms of better ebook sales
reporting software.

------
drallison
Hmmm.... Since Amazon is the primary e-book vendor, perhaps, if authors could
access summary sales information per title, the royalty issue could be
resolved.

